# Trickle charger - lawn mower battery



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

I bought a trickle charger (this one http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...+Charger+with+100A+Engine+Start.jsp?locale=en)

Worked great for my car battery, but I grabbed my lawn mower battery to see if I could bring it back to life. In the instructions it says that I need to have another set of cables to hook up to the negative pole, hook the red from the charger to the red on the battery. Then hook up the black from the charger to the other end of the cable that was hooked up to the negative side of battery. (sounds confusing I know) Does this mean I need to buy another set of cables? I figured id just have to grab the charger, hook up red and black and bingo.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

WHATTTTTT??? I have virtually exactly same charger, no start feature (sorry, mine was just shy of $50) and I use it left and right direct connection. First time I hear something like this. Of course, on my Silverado, you do not hook battery up directly, as it's fit with 2 charging ports, and that's where you hook up cables. But it's factory set up and you still do not need any extra cables.
Oh dear, just hook it up and be on with it. 
two cables, my ars... China practicing English, or something..


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

ukrkoz said:


> WHATTTTTT??? I have virtually exactly same charger, no start feature (sorry, mine was just shy of $50) and I use it left and right direct connection. First time I hear something like this. Of course, on my Silverado, you do not hook battery up directly, as it's fit with 2 charging ports, and that's where you hook up cables. But it's factory set up and you still do not need any extra cables.
> Oh dear, just hook it up and be on with it.
> two cables, my ars... China practicing English, or something..


Thats what I thought... I got mine on sale for $44.

So, I'm not gonna blow up?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

this cable?










the only reason they tell you to do this is to move potential spark away from battery. same time, because you have 2nd mechanical connection junction, it will increase resistance in the circuit, have my word on it.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

oh, and be prepaired for some fun with this charger. it starts low, then needle jumps 100%-70%, and keeps cycling like this. I guess, that's float charge state. I already had mine swapped out for a new one - same behavior.


----------



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

ukrkoz said:


> this cable?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exact same instructions.... so I can hook up direct with no issues? Should this be done outside in my garage, or is it OK in my basement?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

*Warning:* The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death. DIYChatroom.com DOES NOT guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Always use proper safety precaution and reference reliable outside sources before attempting any home improvement task!


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

fjacky said:


> exact same instructions.... so I can hook up direct with no issues? Should this be done outside in my garage, or is it OK in my basement?



well, if you are that much obsessed with it... hook it up *out in the field, or, better, in a concrete bunker,* and also put on full mine sweep gear. :wink::thumbup:

on a serious note. hook up direct anywhere you want to. THEN, and only then, connect power to charger. NO POWER - NO SPARK.
after done, unplug charger from outlet first, then remove negative, then positive.
unplugged chargers do not produce spark.
I, also, have stupid question. say, it's automotive battery. any car now has at least clock running. so, say, you removed battery for charging, and now are reinstalling it back. because you have at least clock running, how you gonna prevent spark, when connecting cables back? use another 61cm cable?:laughing:


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

I learned to jump start a car from a fellow who was from an eastern european country. You can imagine my surprise when he turned the good battery upside down and set the posts directly on the bad battery and said," Give it a try"


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

packer_rich said:


> I learned to jump start a car from a fellow who was from an eastern european country. You can imagine my surprise when he turned the good battery upside down and set the posts directly on the bad battery and said," Give it a try"




well, I guess that's ONE way to do it, lol!


----------

